# Australia's Identified Mineral Resources - 2006



## noirua (9 March 2007)

" Australia's Identified Mineral Resources - 2006 ", Australian Government, Geosciences Australia:  http://www.ga.gov.au/image_cache/GA8870.pdf

A long read of 107 pages covering the Australias Identified Resources.


----------



## noirua (19 June 2007)

Information from this Government Website appears quite up to date and makes it possible to map the locations of mines: http://www.australianminesatlas.gov.au


----------



## noirua (7 July 2007)

Infrastructure is as important as the identified Mineral Resources. This Government document outlines ..."Coal transport Infrastructure, Delivering Reliable Australian Coal Exports to the world":  http://www.ncc.gov.au/pdf/DERaFoSu-034.pdf


----------

